# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  En ce moment

## pascaleschmidt

Je ne sais pas si je me reveille d'un profond sommeil mais en ce moment il apparaitrait qu'il y a beaucoup de grinchouillards sur ce forum... Vos impressions?

----------


## cassidain

Grinchouillard ??? Qui a toutes les caractéristiques d'un grinch ? Franglais ?

----------


## GramChop

Ce qui est un grinchouillards?

----------


## elgreaux

Moi aussi, c'est un mot que je ne connaisse pas...

----------


## pascaleschmidt

grinchouillard: slang for grumpy

----------


## elgreaux

merci pour l'explanation... un mot à savoir...

----------


## cassidain

L'explication. :)

----------


## GramChop

Merci, Pascale.  I figured as much!  Appropriate, me thinks.

----------


## cassidain

après avoir cherché ce "mot" dans plusieurs dictionnaires d'argot sans le trouver, je commence à croire qu'il peut-être s'agit d'un mot Pascalien . . .

----------


## elgreaux

en parlant de l'argot: https://frenchcrazy.com/2015/06/50-f...ns-slang.html/

----------


## pascaleschmidt

pas Pascalien plutot provencal... un mot que l'on utilise beaucoup du cote de Nice.....

----------


## cassidain

> pas Pascalien plutot provencal... un mot que l'on utilise beaucoup du cote de Nice.....



Grams, take note that our chère Pascale :) , qui se foute de tout accent, would never drop the "l" between the _que_ and the _on_ so as to avoid the sound _con._ ​She'll have to explain the logic of that to both of us. But well-bred, well-educated French do that sort of thing...

----------


## pascaleschmidt

"qu'on" et "que l'on" are in my world a bit different indeed.... This is when I can thank my "bonne education"... Les accents Cass, c'est plutot par paresse... Pour te corriger un petit peu du devrais dire 
" Pascale qui se fout".  Et le mot CON est un de mes préférés! Faut dire, il y en a l'air d'en avoir pas mal en ce moment sur ce site!!! Bon calmo calmo....

----------


## Islander

Ben oui grinchouillards, ronchons, bougons, grincheux quoi.....entièrement d'accord, mais ça va avec l'âge moyen (plutôt avancé) des membres de sbhonline.... chemises à fleurs et hospice... chut !

----------


## elgreaux

très drole, mais tous les membres du forum sont pas déjà à l'EPHAD... heureusement il y a des jeunes aussi !

----------


## cassidain



----------


## stbartshopper

les sept fait paraitre tout petit du forum- grincheux, pudique, abruti, assepti, heureux, le toubib, sneezy

----------


## cassidain

j'ai enfin rencontré ce mot (à peu près): "Adamsberg commençait à s'alarmer de cet état de paix presque béate, il avait connu Léo tout autre, prolixe, directe, un peu _grincheuse_ et brutale." L'Armée Furieuse de Fred Vargas

----------

